# ‘Help Giovanni’ site shut down: Complaint derails bone marrow effort



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Marie Szaniszlo*
Wednesday, January 17, 2007 












The web site dedicated to helping Giovanni Guglielmo find a bone marrow donor was taken down by Microsoft; mom, Christina, holds on to Giovanni. (Staff photo by Mark Garfinkel)

*T*he father of a 5-month-old baby who may die without a bone marrow transplant said yesterday a stranger's complaint sparked a feud that blew the family's donor-seeking Web site off the Internet.

 Michael Guglielmo, whose son Giovanni is being treated at Boston's Children's Hospital for a severe immune deficiency, said Robert Dewey of Wyoming, Mich., questioned his solicitation of donations for his son's care and then protested when he added Dewey to a list of "non-supporters" on www.helpgiovanni.org. 
"He said, 'You think you can bully people into doing what you want. You're an angry man,' " said Guglielmo, 44, of Belmont, N.H. "When Microsoft shut down the site, (Giovanni's mother) told him, 'Well I hope you're happy with what you've done. He said, 'I am.'

 Dewey, a 39-year-old Web designer who says he has been a foster parent for a decade, said he first heard about Giovanni's Web site from a friend and e-mailed the infant's father, telling him he felt bad for Giovanni but would not be donating either his bone marrow or his money to the infant.


Dewey said he questioned how the child's family was using monetary donations and objected to a part of the Web site in which the father listed businesses that refused to post fliers in their windows about his son's search for a bone marrow donor.

"I'm not insensitive to this family's plight, but they've played fast and loose with this Web site," Dewey said. "(Guglielmo) knew that if you use it to harass people, that's a violation of Microsoft's terms."

The two exchanged several heated e-mails and phone calls, and Guglielmo included Dewey's address and phone number on his Web site and encouraged readers to "let him know how you feel."

Dewey complained to Microsoft, and by last Friday, the site was down.

"Because of a complaint from this total stranger, Microsoft summarily shut down the Web site for a 5-month-old baby who's struggling for his life, and they did it without even notifying us, let alone giving us a chance to rebut the complaint or take (Dewey's) information off the site," said Guglielmo. "If you want to pick a fight with someone, go shut down some child porn site or some bomb-making site."

Yesterday, a Microsoft customer-support representative confirmed that the company had "suspended" Giovanni's Web site because of a complaint that it included a person's private contact information.

Guglielmo has since created another Web site, www.savegiovanni.org, without the list of "non-supporters." But he wonders how many people have missed out on reading about his son's search for a donor in the five days the original site has been down, and whether one of those people might have been a match for his son's bone marrow.

Prospective donors should be between the ages of 18 and 60 and in good health, without any history of cancer, heart disease or diabetes. People may not donate their bone marrow specifically to Giovanni, however, because all marrow donations go into a national registry (866-875-3324), where they are matched to people with the same tissue type. 
 Giovanni's match would most likely be someone of Italian or Greek descent, like his parents, who have been tested but are not a perfect match.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I will put it up on Digg in a few min that should help.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Look, if the guy is looking for help he shouldn't also be trashing people that are not interested in helping.
The father is an a$$hole for using his kids sickness to also bash companies and people who were not interested in helping.
Who the hell knows what nutbags and scams are out there, and quite frankly when someone starts bashing someone for not helping, it smacks of extortion. 
Don't help and I'll put your name and phone number and business address on my website and tell people how you were not willing to help.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Look, if the guy is looking for help he shouldn't also be trashing people that are not interested in helping.
> The father is an a$$hole for using his kids sickness to also bash companies and people who were not interested in helping.


I agree 100% but I am thinking more about the kid than the jackass father


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah sorry I think what you are doing is good...I just think the father is an asshat. Maybe it's all the stress he's going through.
But he seems to have taken some of his energy and focused it in the wrong direction.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Let's just hope if the kid makes it he will be better mannered and use his brain better than his dear old dad.


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

I guess the father hasn't got the message yet. The original site, nonsupporter list and all, is posted here: http://helpgiovanniguglielmo.org


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This guy is an absolute flucktard. 
http://helpgiovanniguglielmo.org/helpgiovanniguglielmoorg.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Baby Giovanni's in good hands: Donor will take care of ailing infant's medical bills
*By *Marie Szaniszlo*
Thursday, January 18, 2007 

*A* local philanthropist who lost his own son has been so touched by the story of Baby Giovanni that he has offered to pay medical expenses not covered by insurance as the little boy awaits a desperately needed bone marrow transplant. 
 "All the money in the world couldn't save my son, but maybe I can help this child," said Ray Tye, whose son died of multiple myeloma at the age of 48. 
Tye, who heads the Ray Tye Medical Foundation, a Braintree not-for-profit, came forward after reading about 5-month-old Giovanni Guglielmo, a Belmont, N.H., infant who suffers from a severe immune deficiency and may die without a bone marrow transplant.

"I'm speechless," the baby's father, Michael Guglielmo, said yesterday when he learned of Tye's offer. "My heart and thanks go out to him and everyone else who's offered to help my son." 
 Since Jan. 7, when the Herald reported the family's search for a donor of Italian or Greek descent - the most likely match for Giovanni - hundreds of people have offered to donate their bone marrow or donate money to help his family maintain their vigil at Children's Hospital. 
"People really want to help," said Annalee Petrow, 50, of Marlboro, who plans to get tested through private Stamford, Conn., lab Tepnel Lifecodes so that her bone marrow can go specifically to Giovanni if they match. "I have two children, and they're both healthy, so I'm blessed." 
Any marrow donations not made through a private lab go into the National Marrow Donor Program's registry (866-875-3324), where they are matched to people with the same tissue type. 
Today, the Caitlin Raymond International Registry at the University of Massachusetts Medical Center in Worcester is holding a bone marrow drive from 1 p.m. to 7 p.m. at the Hyatt Regency Hotel at One Avenue de Lafayette in Boston. Giovanni's match would most likely be someone of Italian or Greek descent, like his parents, who have been tested but are not a perfect match. 
Another drive will be held from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. Jan. 27 at the Sons of Italy at 4966 Falmouth Road in Cotuit. Children at James A. Garfield Elementary School in Brighton raised more than $250 through two bake sales to help pay for the Guglielmos' expenses. 
Meanwhile, Microsoft reinstated Giovanni's Web site, www.helpgiovanniguglielmo.org, and apologized after shutting the site down because of a complaint from a Michigan man.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I feel very sorry for little Giovanni. He's in the fight for his young life and he has such a jack-off for a father. Maybe it's the stress of being a parent in a bad situation that makes Michael Guglielmo such a dope but I don't believe posting the business names of places that refuse to hang a poster is necessarially the best way to conduct a campaign to save a child.*

*Let's not forget that this f-tard Michael Guglielmo did 18 years in State Prison for shooting at a cop as reported by the Boston Herald 2 weeks ago. There's a better way for him to behave and I think he should start looking to run this campaign a bit better. *


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Microsoft is absolutely insane for starting up that site again.

This guys is a complete asshole and yes his kid is sick, but that doesn't give him carte blanch to screw over everyone who he thinks has done him "wrong".
Typical convict mentality.

I would love to see an audit of the "donation" spending.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Imagine it is your son who will certainly die if the right donor is not found and all you can do is ask for help. Then people say no to your face for no reason whatsoever. I would be extremly upset. I would give my life for my kids and I would do WHATEVER it takes to help them. What if it was your brother or sister in the same fight for their lives? Someone who sees those flyers might just be the perfect match for this little one, and would never know about donating bone marrow until he/she sees this child in the fight for their life. Put yourself in the father's shoes, or little Giovanni who can't even help himself.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So the ends justify the means? 
So if someone needed money for an operation, they can rob or extort you for it?
Someone needs a car to get to the hospital, they can car jack you?

By leveling a message of boycott against businesses, he's adversely impacting them. What if they have kids to feed or medical bills to pay?

He's an ex-con who shot a cop and it seems all he's learned in jail is that if you don't get your way, f' with the guy who isn't letting you do what you want.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Why should he help them if they won't help him...There are plenty of buisnesses I won't go to or products I won't buy because of something they have done in the past and I have no problem telling other people to do the same. What has he done wrong? He is telling people to boycott certain stores, big deal. He is not shooting everyone that goes to these stores. He is excercising his constitutional right of Free Speech. People set up web sites all the time for financial gain, this guy is trying save his child. It has nothing to do with what this guy did in the past. This kid deserves a chance to live. If this site helps, and he has done nothing illeagal, it should not be shut down. Good luck and God Bless Giovanni.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Bullshit.
He's not required to help them and they are not required to help him, but he's going above and beyond that. He's negatively impacting them for no reason other then he thinks they should do what HE wants.

The store isn't required to put a poster in the window. He's leveraging the use of the Internet and threat of bad publicity because his ego or small brain can't figure out not everyone has to immediately jump on the help his kid bandwagon.

Yeah it sucks what has happened, but I have a hell of a lot more respect and would be more willing to help a family that can actually conduct themselves like normal people than some family that acts like this ass hat has.

Consider the statement;
"Do what I want or I'm going to cause you trouble." 
If you can't figure out that that's a form of extortion, and that is exactly what he has done, well tough for you.

Free speech is not extending to slander or libel for perceived injustices.
As well if he REALLY was concerned about his kid v. satisfying his ego, he'd focus on the positive and spend a shit load less time on the negative.

But what can you expect from an ex-con, I guess not to much....but hey if you think this idiot who shot a cop is doing the right thing, send more cash.

So where does it end? If you can justify doing what you want because you are aggrieved by some perceived injustice...where do you stop?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

> Chree- He is not shooting everyone that goes to these stores. He is excercising his constitutional right of Free Speech


*You're correct, he's only shooting at the cops about 20 years ago. While I feel for the child, I can't condone asswipe's actions in naming names & places of people and businesses who won't go along with his borderline extortion.* *It would be different if his wife was the main force behing this campaign, but it's not. It's him, and I cannot and will not condone his actions. If anything, I may take my family out to one or two of those establishments that he's slandered. *

*SOT II hit the nail right on the head with his above post. It can't be explained in any better terms. *


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I could care less if people go to the places and maybe it will help those buisnesses. Whatever he did in the past, as bad as it was, it doesn't matter IN THIS CASE. How hard is it to put a sign in the window asking people to donate possible life saving bone marrow? Or just get tested? If your son was dying how would you feel if people that could help, however minor, said no. Angry, and hurt, I assume. If the boys mother was heading this up, then it would be ok?? When I see this, I see the baby who may not be here tomorrow. That is a tragedy. It seems that everyone here is mad at this because of what his father did in his past. For what he did in his past, I couldn't care less for him , but an innocent little baby, my heart breaks for him, and his family.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Is it that you COULDN'T care less or COULD Care less, think about it.
End all it's unfortunate that you are not able to understand this.

It's not OK for anyone to do what this ass hat is doing.
The fact that he's an ex-con shows how his jail house education has taught him nothing about civilized society.



Chree said:


> I could care less if people go to the places and maybe it will help those buisnesses. Whatever he did in the past, as bad as it was, it doesn't matter IN THIS CASE. How hard is it to put a sign in the window asking people to donate possible life saving bone marrow? Or just get tested? If your son was dying how would you feel if people that could help, however minor, said no. Angry, and hurt, I assume. If the boys mother was heading this up, then it would be ok?? When I see this, I see the baby who may not be here tomorrow. That is a tragedy. It seems that everyone here is mad at this because of what his father did in his past. For what he did in his past, I couldn't care less for him , but an innocent little baby, my heart breaks for him, and his family.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Chree said:


> I could care less if people go to the places and maybe it will help those buisnesses. Whatever he did in the past, as bad as it was, it doesn't matter IN THIS CASE. How hard is it to put a sign in the window asking people to donate possible life saving bone marrow? Or just get tested? If your son was dying how would you feel if people that could help, however minor, said no. Angry, and hurt, I assume. If the boys mother was heading this up, then it would be ok?? When I see this, I see the baby who may not be here tomorrow. That is a tragedy. It seems that everyone here is mad at this because of what his father did in his past. For what he did in his past, I couldn't care less for him , but an innocent little baby, my heart breaks for him, and his family.


 Ive got no problem with him asking for donations (I do think they need to be accounted for...remember that Boston woman that had "cancer" and was using the money for trips to Bermuda). I feel horrible for the family but they dont have a right to disrupt other peoples lives.They dont know whats going on in those peoples lives, they dont know if the person that didnt donate isnt ALREADY on a donor list or if they have family members that are ill and require care. Have you ever paid for a home nursing or assisted living for a family member?You know what? they dont know any of that and its NONE OF THEYRE BUSINESS either! This ass wants help, the FIRST thing he should do is write a letter of apology to everyone he's listed as well as the local papers.Maybe then something good can come of this. Throwing bad karma out there aint gonna help for shit.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

You can't put a scarlett letter on a business because they don't donate to a cause like this. It is a snowball effect. Basically you people are saying that every single person that walks into a business and asks for money to help their child, they are obligated to donate. There are millions of people across the world with various illnesses. So if all these people walked into Bill Smith's diner, he has to shell his money to everybody who asks for it, and if he doesn't he gets bashed on the internet? He needs to run his business and put money in his pocket too!

Having a sick child does not give you the power to decide what others are capable of doing.


----------

